# They Are Voting This Thursday!



## Samuel Tucker (Feb 25, 2019)

I have gone through the investigation committee, and everything was so encouraging. Thank all of you for your replies!

My girlfriend was with me; when she said she was the great granddaughter, granddaughter and daughter of Mason, a gentleman on the committee exclaimed "Mana from heaven!" It was an experience, and I am so excited.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 25, 2019)

Great! Please keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## Howard Giang (Mar 2, 2019)

Samuel Tucker said:


> I have gone through the investigation committee


Would you share how the process? Thanks.


----------



## goomba (Mar 3, 2019)

Good luck sir!  Keep us posted.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 3, 2019)

Every success Samuel !


----------



## Keith C (Mar 5, 2019)

I recall well my visit from the Committee of Inquiry.  I found it reassuring that two of the Brothers that visited lived within 3 blocks of me and it was amazing how quickly an hour passed.  I felt like we were just having a conversation among new friends, which, in fact we were!   I had worked myself and my wife into a tizzy scrubbing the house, isolating the pets and reading the riot act to my then teen son that he better dress nicely that evening!  All for no real reason!  All 3 are good friends today and it all started with that visit.

I am sure you are looking forward to learning the results of your ballot.  Good luck.


----------



## Samuel Tucker (Mar 5, 2019)

Howard Giang said:


> Would you share how the process? Thanks.



My girlfriend came over, and we met with two men from the Lodge. They asked me if I had any family members who were Masons, why I was petitioning, what I thought I was going to get out of it, what my family thought of it, what my church thought of it, etc. They allowed me to ask them questions, and I asked everything that I had on my mind. I was excited the entire time. I'm excited now. My EA is March 28.


----------



## Howard Giang (Mar 9, 2019)

Samuel Tucker said:


> I was excited the entire time. I'm excited now. My EA is March 28.


Thanks. I almost can feel how you felt in excitement. I would love to take a journey when I get an okay sign from a dream as a permission from my ancestors that this journey is something they are okay with and not opposing. I am going to ask for a sign through a dream. When I have a difficulty decision, I always do that like asking for spiritual wisdom from the deceased especially from my parents, and the method has been working out great for me so far. Good luck and best wishes with your journey.


----------



## Samuel Tucker (Mar 24, 2019)

Howard Giang said:


> Thanks. I almost can feel how you felt in excitement. I would love to take a journey when I get an okay sign from a dream as a permission from my ancestors that this journey is something they are okay with and not opposing. I am going to ask for a sign through a dream. When I have a difficulty decision, I always do that like asking for spiritual wisdom from the deceased especially from my parents, and the method has been working out great for me so far. Good luck and best wishes with your journey.



You do well by honoring those who came before you. Have you had any insight?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 25, 2019)

Samuel Tucker said:


> My EA is March 28.


Let us know how it goes!


Samuel Tucker said:


> Have you had any insight?


Just relax and enjoy yourself. However, pay close attention to what goes on.


----------



## Howard Giang (Mar 26, 2019)

Samuel Tucker said:


> Have you had any insight?


I asked my deceased parents and ancestors for their blessings and permissions through my dream interpretation, and I am relieved that I am now free to make an important decision for my future without worrying about what if they would against it. In a way, it takes away one uneasiness and uncertainty like peeling an onion skin as a metaphor. I think onion is not a good example, but it makes people think.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 26, 2019)

Howard Giang said:


> I asked my deceased parents and ancestors for their blessings and permissions through my dream interpretation, and I am relieved that I am now free to make an important decision for my future without worrying about what if they would against it.


???!!!


----------



## Howard Giang (Mar 26, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> ???!!!


It is an art of saying a lot without a definitive answer. 
Actually, I was not certain if the path or journey that I am planning to take in the future would spiritually affect Taoism and or my deceased parents positions if they were still alive. Even though Freemasonry is not religion to others, but to me, it is something I believe to be higher than Taoist and many individual religions. To be sure, I consulted with them through my dream using a dream interpretation. They were okay. I am happy that I am stepping toward a path or journey as each step is like an onion skin. Unless someone is going to talk me out of it or not voting me in. Otherwise, it is just a matter time.


----------



## Elexir (Mar 27, 2019)

Howard Giang said:


> Actually, I was not certain if the path or journey that I am planning to take in the future would spiritually affect Taoism and or my deceased parents positions if they were still alive. Even though Freemasonry is not religion to others, but to me, it is something I believe to be higher than Taoist and many individual religions. To be sure, I consulted with them through my dream using a dream interpretation. They were okay. I am happy that I am stepping toward a path or journey as each step is like an onion skin. Unless someone is going to talk me out of it or not voting me in. Otherwise, it is just a matter time.



Well if I remember correctly you dont live in scandinavia so you dont have to worry about any religion interferring with your spiritual path.


----------

